# Retro toe clips, retro shoes?



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

My road bike is a nice 1970s job with its original pedals and toe clips.

Anyone know, was there any particular kind of shoe that someone would have worn to ride this back then? Thanks.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Racing or touring?*



sekaijin said:


> My road bike is a nice 1970s job with its original pedals and toe clips.
> 
> Anyone know, was there any particular kind of shoe that someone would have worn to ride this back then? Thanks.


If it's a 70's racing bike we wore shoes like those pictured below (pictures from ebay auction). On a touring bike or a bike for commuting almost everyone wore "tennis" shoes.

I still wear cycling shoes with cleats on one of my bikes with toe clips. Clipless are much nicer, but the vintage shoes and toe clips make me feel 30 years younger.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

sekaijin said:


> My road bike is a nice 1970s job with its original pedals and toe clips.
> 
> Anyone know, was there any particular kind of shoe that someone would have worn to ride this back then? Thanks.


Not that it would do you much good - all the shoes I rode in during that era were English - but I'm durned if I can recall what I used back then. "Racing' shoes had much thicker, stiffer soles with little or no heel and a very deep slotted shoe plate to really lock you in, whereas 'touring' shoes were similarly built but with a regular heel - the latter would have either been worn with very small shoe plates (not sure of US terminology, but you know what bit I mean) or perhaps none at all.

I dipped a toe back into cycling in 1989 with a Holdsworth, again back in England, and had a pair of "Sidi" shoes with shoe plates and toe clips/straps, in the good old fashioned way. I hauled them over to the US mostly unused and did actually ride them some when I got back into riding around 2001 / 2002. The Sidis had an early version of Velcro strap, that much I recall. They also came with bolted-on shoe plates - a vast improvement on the earlier nail-on variety - folk with a cobbler's last for doing this on got to be real popular!

Then the lure of clipless proved too much...

I'd imagine the problem with clipped (???) shoes wouldn't be selection now - it would be finding any of them at all. 

I suspect if I still had my 1970's road bike it would be hung up someplace as a work of art - a silver and red Bob Jackson with mostly Campag Nuovo Record. My present Bob Jackson has a 1960s style paint job in orange with black trim, but the retro part ends with the paint!

Good luck finding some shoes to match your ride, it would be fun way to civilise rides - especially if you have the jersey to match (no way could you get me into a pair of 1970's shorts, I can still remember the pain!)

Dereck


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

yellowjersey out of Madison, Wisconsin USA has some old (but pricey) shoes up on this site Interesting to look at to get an idea what riders wore back then. I have no idea if any shoes are left, or if yellowjersey is a reputable company with good customer service or not.

http://www.yellowjersey.org/scrpvecc.html

As an aside: because the tight toe strap held these old shoes to the pedal, these shoes could be kept extremely light. Modern shoes have to be strong enough to withstand the forces from the clipless cleat. Because of that, they are more solid, but also heavier as a rule. Win some, lose some.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

wim said:


> yellowjersey out of Madison, Wisconsin USA has some old (but pricey) shoes up on this site Interesting to look at to get an idea what riders wore back then. I have no idea if any shoes are left, or if yellowjersey is a reputable company with good customer service or not.
> 
> http://www.yellowjersey.org/scrpvecc.html
> 
> As an aside: because the tight toe strap held these old shoes to the pedal, these shoes could be kept extremely light. Modern shoes have to be strong enough to withstand the forces from the clipless cleat. Because of that, they are more solid, but also heavier as a rule. Win some, lose some.


Funny you should mention it, Yellow Jersey is my LBS (or one of them) here in Madison. They are not your typical bike store, very odd and quirky (as you might gather from the website), but they are very knowledgeable retro-classic experts. They are really passionate about vintage bikes, and they are currently kept busy doing a lot of fixie/ss conversions on vintage steel frames. The owner, Andy Muzi, has been there since 1971. When I got my road bike from someone who was tossing it after it had sat in her basement gathering dust for 20 years, I sent him a bad photo and he ID'ed it immediately as a 1976 Sekai 5000 that was built up new at YJ. ("We sold hundreds of those frames in the 1970s, each built to customer order for parts. Mark Pringle won the US Nationals on one in 1975 and so they sold very well.")

Thanks everyone for shoes advice ... as far as shoes go, if I could find something period then great, but I am not about to drop $100, esp. it's not for racing. I ride the road bike for touring, club rides and the occasional charity ride - so I guess I will go the classic tennis shoes route and wear a Stan Smith type shoe, preferably in black. (I have my 12-year-old squash shoes if I can find them, I should try those ...)


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

In the mid-1970s, many cyclists rode across the USA in tennis shoes or worse and lived to tell about it. I think about that when I spend too much time on RBR reading about "clipless pedal power transfer issues," "the heartbreak of frame flex," and "catastrophic handlebar tape failure."  

Nice to put people with a website - thanks!


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

wim said:


> In the mid-1970s, many cyclists rode across the USA in tennis shoes or worse and lived to tell about it. I think about that when I spend too much time on RBR reading about "clipless pedal power transfer issues," "the heartbreak of frame flex," and "catastrophic handlebar tape failure."


Yes - we cyclists get way too caught up in our gear and apparel. The merchandisers have brainwashed us well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

sekaijin said:


> Funny you should mention it, Yellow Jersey is my LBS (or one of them) here in Madison. They are not your typical bike store, very odd and quirky (as you might gather from the website), but they are very knowledgeable retro-classic experts. They are really passionate about vintage bikes, and they are currently kept busy doing a lot of fixie/ss conversions on vintage steel frames. The owner, Andy Muzi, has been there since 1971. When I got my road bike from someone who was tossing it after it had sat in her basement gathering dust for 20 years, I sent him a bad photo and he ID'ed it immediately as a 1976 Sekai 5000 that was built up new at YJ. ("We sold hundreds of those frames in the 1970s, each built to customer order for parts. Mark Pringle won the US Nationals on one in 1975 and so they sold very well.")
> 
> Thanks everyone for shoes advice ... as far as shoes go, if I could find something period then great, but I am not about to drop $100, esp. it's not for racing. I ride the road bike for touring, club rides and the occasional charity ride - so I guess I will go the classic tennis shoes route and wear a Stan Smith type shoe, preferably in black. (I have my 12-year-old squash shoes if I can find them, I should try those ...)


Go and see Andy. He sells a slotted cleat for clips and traditional cage pedals that will fit any current show which is compatible with either Look or SPD driling. They're cheap too, about $5 a pair.

BTW, back then - I wore Vittorias. Black leather, laces, and the leather was like butter. You never wanted to take those off they were so damn comfortable.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> Go and see Andy. He sells a slotted cleat for clips and traditional cage pedals that will fit any current show which is compatible with either Look or SPD driling. They're cheap too, about $5 a pair.
> 
> BTW, back then - I wore Vittorias. Black leather, laces, and the leather was like butter. You never wanted to take those off they were so damn comfortable.


Very interesting - I will. I owe him a visit once my backordered stuff comes in.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

*Postscript*

Many thanks to all for your advice and nostalgia.

Postscript: I found my 11-year-old squash shoes, which were a complete bust. The soles were so flat and hard that they kept slipping out of the toeclips. Then the softer foam rubber part of the soles disintegrated. Trash can.

Better news: My 6-year-old New Balance 852 running shoes work great. They have a molded crevice in the sole that fits right into a ridge in the pedal cage, forming a nice lock when the toeclip strap is tightened.

I have not been to Yellow Jersey yet but I found their homemade "blue cleats" for classic pedals & toeclips on their website. (http://www.yellowjersey.org/tocleat.html) They are designed for Look compatible road shoes, which I don't have, but maybe I'll consider these cleats when I do. (BTW the cleats are shown at $40, not $5 ...)

Thanks again.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Duegi*

I agree with what TooMany said. I had a pair of Duegi's that fitted me so well that I continued to ride with clips and straps well into the '90's. Unfortunately I wore down the cleats. The cleats were kinda particular to Duegi's only (one bolt). I even wrote the the company in Italy hoping to score some cleats but no luck.

I think Nashbar has some neon "retro" Diadora's on sale for $29.99!


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

There were lots of European shoes that accepted cleats (Vittoria, Duegi, Diadora, *Marresi*, *Detto*, etc) and lots of touring shoe choices (*Bata*, Sidi, *Puma*, Avocet, etc). back then. I would imagine there's lots of them stored away - Do an internet request and I bet you'll get lots of responses. I still have and use the highlighted ones with my bikes that still have toe clips & straps. In my experience, the touring shoe/toe clip & strap combination is an excellent choice.


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*if it's important to you ...*

buy some new ones ... still being made in the tradtional style


http://www.calzaturemarresi.com/home.htm

click on _storica_
scroll down

peace (ciao)


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Gawd those Maressi's are gorgeous!

I don't even want to think what those would cost.....


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

I picked up an old pair of Duegis - with the single bolt cleat - on ebay earlier this year to ride with my old Gios. Having ridden clipless for the best part of 20 years, it was a shock to the system. The firm straps and soft shoes meant my feet were in pain in no time and boy, do those shoes flex. The best bit was trying to tighten the toe straps whilst riding a fixed - I don't remember it being a problem previously! Perhaps some things have improved with time. I also have a couple of woollen jerseys, but you'd never catch me in a pair of woollen shorts with real chamois!


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Just reviving this old thread to add a follow-up - I decided to pass on slotted cleats and go with Adidas Sambas. I like to strap in tight - the fit of loosened straps feels too strange to me - so I feel safer with shoes I can yank out from tightened straps in a pinch. 

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*You got real close with Adidas*



sekaijin said:


> Just reviving this old thread to add a follow-up - I decided to pass on slotted cleats and go with Adidas Sambas. I like to strap in tight - the fit of loosened straps feels too strange to me - so I feel safer with shoes I can yank out from tightened straps in a pinch.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone!


Go to the Nashbar website and check out the Adidas Super Pro Classic. A retro look with modern day features, black leather with speed laces, CF sole and drilled for Look cleats. I ordered a set of cleats for mine from yellowjersey and now use them on my single speeder with clips and straps. Because they are drilled for look cleats if I forget about the clip and strap thing I can go to Look cleats like the rest of my fleet has.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Lone Gunman said:


> Go to the Nashbar website and check out the Adidas Super Pro Classic.


i bought a pair of these after someone posted a pic in a different thread and they are really comfy shoes with a definite classic look. nice stiff sole with very soft uppers.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

*shoes with a classic look*


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Reynolds531 said:


> If it's a 70's racing bike we wore shoes like those pictured below (pictures from ebay auction). On a touring bike or a bike for commuting almost everyone wore "tennis" shoes.
> 
> I still wear cycling shoes with cleats on one of my bikes with toe clips. Clipless are much nicer, but the vintage shoes and toe clips make me feel 30 years younger.


EVERYBODY had those as their first shoes.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 10, 2008)

I went to the HTi/Marresi web site but there is no pricing or sizing information. How does one buy shoes from them?

I was thinking a pair of bowling shoes would work, What do you think?

I used to wear Detto Pietro's with a leather sole. I hated it when they switched to plastic soles but bought them anyway. I would be willing to pay to get a shoe custom made if it came out in my size and fit like my old leather DP shoes.

I have the cleats in hand. I have the clips and straps in hand. All I am missing is the shoes!


----------



## unterhausen (Jul 22, 2008)

I forget what the bike shop two doors up from the Yellow Jersey was named, I bought my shoes there back in '79 or so. They are Pumas, they had cleats built into the sole. Still riding them. 

Shoes are not a marketing thing, I can't stand to ride without them. I have some old mountain biking shoes without cleats, they have a plate to spread the pedal pressure. That's the minimum in my book, I hate to lose the feeling in my feet.


I just looked at the Yellow Jersey link. I had forgotten the horror of nailing your cleats on, just about ruined my day


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

I still ride an old pair of Duegi or Detto every day, regardless of mileage. The Triathlete brigade will shake their heads but it just feels right, although longer rides will bring a bit more suffering if comparing with new. Still, there's something great about it, much like driving a vintage roadster, feeling, smelling, hearing all...

eBay is still a great source for vintage shoes, even as the other sources dry up, although there are still options out there.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

What, and unshaved legs too???


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

paredown said:


> What, and unshaved legs too???


Legs? I can barely get through shaving my face, let alone my legs. I guess I'll have to live dangerously, like the hairy ape I am. One shave of the legs and it would come back like Sasquatch's Revenge, looking like a gibbon on a circus cycle... I have enough problems as is.

kh


----------

